# latest mag due?



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

despite having sold my TT i still want my mags lol.............paid for em and i need the input the jazz the pics. ok i am a TT slapper. when is it due please


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It's not coming out until after ADI


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

okies cheers Andrew..........any news on better food for this event as last year was pi55 poor tbh


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I doubt it if I'm honest Gaz, been the same for the last 4-5 years I think :?

Oh, make sure you say hi yeah


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> I doubt it if I'm honest Gaz, been the same for the last 4-5 years I think :?
> 
> Oh, make sure you say hi yeah


SARCCY GIT LOL.............will deffo be over to say hi as i owe john h a coffee and a grope on burns's left bum cheek........ok off to client and see a certain lady for readers drives.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> okies cheers Andrew..........any news on better food for this event as last year was pi55 poor tbh


I blame them southerners


----------

